# Bait on the loose



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I took a friend from work fishing yesterday on a pond. We didn't do very well but managed about 6 keeper gills. There was enough for him to have for dinner. We fished till dark and then I left to go to my church Sunday evening worship service. Toward the end of the service the lady sitting infront of me turns around and says " why are there maggots on the carpet ". And I immediately knew what happened and slowly put my hand in my coat pocket to find a empty plastic bait cup. I looked under my chair and found a pile of them. The woman and I started looking for them. They managed to get 4 rows infront and behind me. Hopefully they did not climb into some of the lady's purses. So I learned my lesson to always dump the bait into a better container with a better lid.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hilarious Story.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> I took a friend from work fishing yesterday on a pond. We didn't do very well but managed about 6 keeper gills. There was enough for him to have for dinner. We fished till dark and then I left to go to my church Sunday evening worship service. Toward the end of the service the lady sitting infront of me turns around and says " why are there maggots on the carpet ". And I immediately knew what happened and slowly put my hand in my coat pocket to find a empty plastic bait cup. I looked under my chair and found a pile of them. The woman and I started looking for them. They managed to get 4 rows infront and behind me. Hopefully they did not climb into some of the lady's purses. So I learned my lesson to always dump the bait into a better container with a better lid.


 You would be the one to turn maggots loose in church!


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

The bad part about this all is that I didn't take my own advice. If you read the ice fishing tips sticky thread I am the one who posted the tip about putting the worms in a better container.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hahhahaaa! I hate those cups. I use a small Tupperware container with a snap cover air hole in it. Just keep adding to it. My squeeze would shoot me if those got loose in the house. Too funny.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Buy some bait pucks and it wont happen again!


----------



## noemptynets (Jul 27, 2017)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Hahhahaaa! I hate those cups. I use a small Tupperware container with a snap cover air hole in it. Just keep adding to it. My squeeze would shoot me if those got loose in the house. Too funny.


That she would


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you know anyone that smokes pipe the metal tobacco tins work very well and are just the right size.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used cigar tubes with a punched small air hole in the top for many years. Keep them in your breast pocket they stay warm, pop the lid and pour one out, it is pretty easy to just get one out at a time. They don't live for days and days but they will last a couple of days like that and it is very user friendly.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to use an empty can from skoal bandits. They were plastic and held up better than the Copenhagen ones. Just don't take a pinch from the wrong can!


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I second the bait pucks best money i ever spent on bait containers


----------

